# Dogone CDT Lump



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just gave a doeling her first CDT a couple weeks ago. I usually give it in the fat part of front shoulder. This time I put it (tried) under the elbow...well lo & behold it's a few inches UP from there & you can clearly see the dogone lump.
She's due for the booster now I cant decide whether it should go on the other side or just stick it in the front like I normally do where you cant see it. :hair: 
Im leaning toward the front.
This is a show girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no Nancy I am so sorry! I think I am really scared to give cd/t anymore especially to anything we might show! Doesn't mean I don't give it, but I sure hold my breath! One of the doelings my son was going to show tore the scrapie out of her ear, and I gave her a cd/t, never had any big issues with giving them between the shoulders, but of course...she got an abscess it started to go away, but now it's a small knot  Her mama is bad about getting cd/t knots too....previous owner gave her one between the shoulders and she has a knot <same place as her doeling>. My husband gave the doe a cd/t last summer - and told me he can give it like a horse...he gave it to her in the neck!!!! I told him NO!!!! But he did it anyway....another knot 

It makes me wonder if some genetics tend to get the knots more than others? I don't think any of our other goats have a knot from cd/t.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The knots usually go away after a few months. It doesnt matter....you give it after it reaches room temp & rub that site vigorously you still get a lump/knot.
Everyone knows (judges included) that the injection site is usually under elbow but still, if its in the front it never shows & Im better at that site. 
This one is plain as day & I DONT like that.
Ive never heard of it in the neck or between shoulders but then again 30 years ago we gave injections in neck, go figure.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry about the lump. My girl still has a knot 3 months later.......grrrrrrr


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nancy d said:


> The knots usually go away after a few months. It doesnt matter....you give it after it reaches room temp & rub that site vigorously you still get a lump/knot.
> Everyone knows (judges included) that the injection site is usually under elbow but still, if its in the front it never shows & Im better at that site.
> This one is plain as day & I DONT like that.
> Ive never heard of it in the neck or between shoulders but then again 30 years ago we gave injections in neck, go figure.


My husband messed up when he gave in the neck - that's a terrible spot for it  But that's where they give horses injections. He works with horses and does the injections when they are sick. 
But goats are sooooo much different than horses anyway.

The breeder we bought our goats from does hers between the shoulders. 
I have done them behind the front leg before and never had issues there, so that's where I want to be giving them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You never know ....if they will create a lump or not....if it is in the neck area....people will look at it funny.....and assume the worse...even though you know what it is from..... I am so sorry...


----------



## Elrae (Jul 27, 2011)

You may consider trying Essential 3 CDT by Colorado Serum. It was recommended to me on the basis that it leaves it no lump. I have used almost an entire vial...and no lumps so far. Not even immediately after administering. I give the injection just behind the foreleg and massage the injection site for a few seconds. I ordered mine from Jeffers. I've seen Colorado Serum brand vaccines at TSC but not the Essential 3.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was told by an AGS sanctioned judge that if you have dairy goats not to worry about giving that subcu as the only impact it has is on the muscle-and if not a meat goat, it matters not. Take it or leave it, but every one I gave subcu this year yielded MAJOR knots that took a LONG time to go away. Needless to say with my dairy goats-we will be going the IM route now!


----------

